# Bicycle Heaven Annual Bicycle Show & Swap Meet! Aug. 21st and 22nd



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 29, 2021)

*BICYCLE HEAVEN
Bike Shop & Museum*
———————————
*Annual Bicycle Show & Swap Meet
Plus Cushman, Whizzer & Mini Bikes*
——————————————————
*August 21 & 22, 2021
9:00 am - ??????  * Rain or Shine *
Vendor Fee: $25.00 - Set Up 7:00 am*
Food, Drinks & Music
——————————————————
Antique / Classic Bicycles and Parts 
New Bicycles and Bicycle Dealers Welcome To Set
Up For Display. 
*All Customers Free Admission*
Bike Groups Welcome
—————————————————————————
RJ Casey Industrial Park
*1800 Preble Avenue, Pittsburgh, Pa 15233*
Off of Beaver Avenue On Corner of
Metropolitan & Columbus
Right Off The North Shore Bike Trail, Just Blocks From The Rivers Casino
For More Information:
*Craig Morrow: 412 - 716 - 4956 or Shop: 412 - 734 - 4034
Website: Bicycleheaven.org
Bicycle Heaven is Open 7 Days A Week 10:00 am - 7:00 pm*


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 29, 2021)

A few quick photos


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 29, 2021)

The museum will be open also with a few BMX and vintage road bikes mountain and 1890 s bikes and parts for sale . We will have a food truck and a beer bar and other events .


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 1, 2021)

More pictures. Hope to see you here


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 17, 2021)

BIKE SWAP IS LOOKING GOOD,,,YOU ARE WELCOME TO SET UP FRIDAY AFTER 530,,,,,,WEATHER LOOKING GOOD,,,,NEW PEOPLE COMING FIRST TIMERS LOOKING GOOD ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,THIS WEEKEND ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,BIKE SHOW SWAP MEET BEFORE THEY SHUT DOWN EVERYTHING AGAIN A FUN TIME UNDER TE SUN


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 20, 2021)

Friday photos day before the swap and some great bikes have made it to Bike Heaven … A great start


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 21, 2021)

THANKS FOR THE PICS!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 23, 2021)

A few more photos of the swap meet thank you to everyone who came by it was a great time


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 23, 2021)

Thank you everyone and a 2 new bikes for the Museum Thank you to Mike Bolyard for the Hutch Trick Star


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 23, 2021)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Thank you everyone and a 2 new bikes for the Museum Thank you to Mike Bolyard for the Hutch Trick Star
> 
> View attachment 1467239
> 
> ...



Damn, I remember those pedals! One time when I was 11 my dad was jogging and I was hitting the jumps at baseball fields and broke my arm, so dad was pushing bike home as I walked and holding my arm together and when we got home both his white socks were bright red from pedals tearing his shins apart! Man I loved those beartraps!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 23, 2021)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Friday photos day before the swap and some great bikes have made it to Bike Heaven … A great start
> 
> View attachment 1465546
> 
> ...



Beautiful Lady!


----------

